# Derby,St James`s Yard.



## johno23 (Oct 29, 2008)

There have been plans to redevelop this hidden area for quite some time now and turn it into a Piazza style development of small restaurants and niche shops,not unlike York.There has been the usual planning controversy and the planners have thrown it back at the developers for amendments several times.
It is rumoured to be costing £8m and will link three main thoroughfares in Derby city centre with the addition of some luxury flats above the existing shops etc.It is called St James`s Yard due to the fact that it belonged to the very grand St James`s Hotel circa 1800 which stands next to it,albeit no longer a hotel and subdivided into many small business units.The hotel had stables,many bedrooms and servants quarters and a large beautiful ballroom which later became an auction room.It was very grand indeed in its day and the structure of the building remains and is particularly visible on the upper frontal elevation.
Also adjacent is a large tram shed circa 1867 which is to be retained and made into a courtyard with balconies.Demolition work has started and we keep a close eye on the project as it develops.
Team was JOHNO23,TIMEWARP and DRAMA QUEEN.
Anyway here are some pics as it is currently. 





Looking down the yard to where the stables once stood.




A store above the old tram shed,lower part demolished,upper part being retained.




Main entrance to the tram shed.




Inside shed,showing original construction and signage.




Nice old sign.




I always have a favourite window shot




Its birthdate




Front view of old storeroom,showing partial demolition of unwanted sections.




Well worn steps.




Lonesome light fitting.




Many a roaring coal fire beneath these in tram managers office.




Old ceramic bell push.




Original stores and offices to side of tram shed.




A retired original window.




Part of the original cobbled yard,like this in several places,most covered over with tarmac etc




I wonder what this was for




Part of the old stables,now full of junk,I was attacked in here by an entire squadron of pigeons 




A similar view with St James`s Hotel buildings in background.




An old lantern we found in the stables,looks like its made of lead




Old gymnasium buildings under demolition.




This one has got its own roof garden

This place is a hidden gem of an area,I dont like to see things get demolished,however they are largely demolishing tumbledown asbestos gymnasium buildings and garages and for once are retaining the historic and important bits.It will be interesting to see how this one turns out.Caution:Asbestos,loose masonry and lots of angry pigeons on site


----------



## sqwasher (Oct 30, 2008)

johno23 said:


> Inside shed,showing original construction and signage.



Interesting report & pics ^^^ this pic is a great find!


----------



## kyberhai (Oct 30, 2008)

Took a poke around there at the weekend while the market was on and got some great pics of both - the sight of that oddly shaped tree and the JCB was too much of a lure. I only ventured into the yard, didn't fully scope it out as you folks did but I was just amazed by how much you could see without having to climb into anything and equally shocked that this had been right there under my nose all this time. Got many of the same shots and a couple of others 

Slightly less blurry version of the tram depot:




Corner bit:




Uneven surfaces:




It also seems to have some coverage on the essential Derby explorer's site:
http://www.picturesofderby.co.uk/area_st_james_street.htm


----------



## johno23 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for that link Kyberhai,its a good site.Your picture of the tram shed interior is great.I had to take mine through a broken window as it was all locked up when we went.Well worth keeping an eye on


----------



## thompski (Oct 30, 2008)

I remember having a mosey around this place, I think the photos are on my compact back in Derby though and didn't really get a very good perspective. Quite surprised to see them doing any work on them as the developer was not starting work until the Cathedral Quarter business had picked up following the Westfield opening.

Derby Corporation built some fine tramway buildings in Derby, two of the three sheds on Osmaston Road opposite the Carraige and Wagon works still exist though sadly lost their ornate roof pitches during re-roofing in the 1990s, though perhaps better known is the ticket office which is Victoria Street post office.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2008)

What a fabulous place. Glad to see this before it goes. Those crumbling steps are totally delightful...and I love the 'roof garden'.


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 2, 2008)

johno23 said:


> Your picture of the tram shed interior is great.I had to take mine through a broken window as it was all locked up when we went


Exact same here. Took three pics to be on the safe side with the low light. The other two weren't up to much.


----------

